# Bream Cleaning



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I picked this photo up from the Louisiana thread on crappie.com 
Have never seen bream cleaned this way. Worth a try if they are big enough.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I clean mine close to that but just cut head off. That waste a little meat like that in my opinion.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a bit of meat loss for sure, but I bet it's fast if you have a big pile of fish. I have a new EZ-Scaler electric knife attachment that would work perfect with this technique.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i clean mine a bit different, first i catch the bluegill then put him on my hook magically turn him into a big ol flathead then i just fillet him out:blink:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cathunter, now that's called upgrading.......LOL...........


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I filet all of the ones we catch. I want to concentrate on eating...not picking out bones. :thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That is a complete waste of good meat. That really can't save that much time cleaning them anyways? :no: It only takes me a second or two to de-gut a bream.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

skullworks said:


> I filet all of the ones we catch. I want to concentrate on eating...not picking out bones. :thumbsup:


Gotta agree with that lol!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, get one bone stuck in your throat and it'll change the way you clean fish.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Yep, get one bone stuck in your throat and it'll change the way you clean fish.


You sure ain't kiddin !


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Yep, get one bone stuck in your throat and it'll change the way you clean fish.


10-4, been there done that with a bream bone .... no fun at all!!!!!!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

My Grandma would have beat me to pulp  if I clean her Bluegill like that.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cleaning Bream*

Kinda waste of time and meat fileting small bream. I personally like the small "cracker' bream because when fried crisp, you can eat like a cracker, bones and all. I also think the meat is sweeter JMHO..

Make a swipe' down both sides with a scaler I use a teaspoon). You can use a scaler. 

Cut the bream at the back of the head through the spine and cut out the vent in a little 'v' cut. Using thumb and forefinger; pull. This will take care of the head, stomach and guts. Make a cut on both sides of the fins and, using pliers, pull the fins out by the roots. Cut the tail off at this time. This leaves a good piece of meat with few bones. 

I can clean a bream in less than a minute. No brag; just fact!

No; I don't have pictures(or any bream presently) to illustrate. If anyone has bream to contribute, bring them on! C2


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

i think my grandfather just did flips in his grave


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If large enuff, I fillet them but I don't do it like that...:no:
If they ain't big enuff to fillet I let 'em go... I don't eat pet/bait size critters.

Needless to say, I don't eat many as I like tossin' saltwater topwaters for the challenge when pond fishin.

I do plan to make a few trips in fall to try usin' them in a few soup/stew recipes...

Brent


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

lot easier to go down with a 70 degree angle and cut the head off.. that is a waste of meat


----------

